# Can anyone suggest a good laptop??



## shenoyanish (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi!
I am looking for a laptop with the following configuration
1. Intel Core 2 Duo processor(>=2.4 ghz)
2. RAM >=3GB (preferably DDR3;DDR2 will also do)
3. A dedicated Graphics card having 512 MB memory.
4. Screen Size atleast 15.4 inch
5. A 320 GB Hard Disk 7200 rpm
I will be using the laptop for both intensive Gaming and Graphics related work and my budget is around Rs.70000. 
I had initially shortlisted the Dell Studio XPS 16,but now i came to know that it heats up pretty quickly and has a poor battery life.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Look for HP notebooks for 65K , which comes with the M9600GT  dedicated grafix and with centrino 2 technology 

google it , cause i dont which model is that one ,,

also look for acer with 9600GT dedicated grafix


----------



## kaustubh4evr (Apr 4, 2009)

Check this Link out. Might be interested in this?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112019


----------

